# No sound from old VHS tape on my combi



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi,
At my wits end here I've spent days trying to figure it out without success.

Problem: I have some very old VHS tapes that play fine on my video device, but when I play them on my sisters Daewoo DVB-T VCR / DVD recorder I don't get any sound. Bought tapes i.e. Films play fine but not my tapes, and I'm talking 15-16.

Obviously I want to transfer them to DVD but without the sound it's pointless. I'm using a scart connection which works fine with bought tapes.

What advice can you offer.

Cheers All

Dave


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by "My video device" ....
and I'm not familiar with a Daewoo DVB-T VCR / DVD recorder ....
But I use one of These to transfer from my VHS to computer >> then to DVD


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

Noyb said:


> Not sure what you mean by "My video device" ....
> and I'm not familiar with a Daewoo DVB-T VCR / DVD recorder ....
> But I use one of These to transfer from my VHS to computer >> then to DVD


I meant stand alone video player.

Yes I did that via PC but it ties up the PC for hours

Cheers

Dave


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried connecting your VHS Player to her Daewood recorder.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

texasbullet said:


> Have you tried connecting your VHS Player to her Daewood recorder.





texasbullet said:


> Have you tried connecting your VHS Player to her Daewood recorder.


Worth a try but having a machine that should do it I was hoping not to have to hook up 2 machines

Cheers

Dave


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

sometimes some machines may have a few defects.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

texasbullet said:


> sometimes some machines may have a few defects.


Very true, I'm beginning to think that my old tapes aren't compatible with the newer recorder.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Not all VCR's support all of the recording modes (ie: SP, LP, SLP). Although it's odd that you would get video and not audio. In any case, it sounds like an issue with her player as the tapes work in your player.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

texasbullet said:


> sometimes some machines may have a few defects.


Yes this lookalike one of the machines.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

Oddba11 said:


> Not all VCR's support all of the recording modes (ie: SP, LP, SLP). Although it's odd that you would get video and not audio. In any case, it sounds like an issue with her player as the tapes work in your player.


Yep seems as if it's the player but why will it play bought films without a hitch.

Im down to thinking that the machine I used to put them on VHS tapes isn't compatible with this machine. Which makes buying another a lottery because I don't know if that will give me the same outcome. I.e. No sound.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Time to move on anyway. The last maker of VHS players already ceased production.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

Oddba11 said:


> Time to move on anyway. The last maker of VHS players already ceased production.


Hence my need to transfer them to DVD


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Which is what I expected, but then you stated



Mrtwonk said:


> Which makes buying another a lottery because I don't know if that will give me the same outcome.


So I didn't understand why you would want another one when you already have a working model.

In any case, the only time I've seen them not playback properly, the tapes were old/damaged or the player didn't support the recorded speed. Although again, it's usually audio the drops out, not video.

Aside from playback, have you tried actually recording one and then testing the DVD? Some models of the combo units have separate (audio/video) outputs for the VHS and DVD portions (at least here in the US). I don't know if it was the same over the pond.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

I was looking at another combi because my VHS tapes I recorded to some 20 years ago won't play on this machine. The question is, is it this machine or will another combi play sound. It's a lottery. A bit like some DVD' s wont play unless there VCD format.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

There is no way to answer that question. As commercial tapes work in both, both players actually work. The issue, very likely, is the quality of the tapes or how they are recorded. Finding a player to play those tapes, as you noted, is a "lottery".

Personally, I would capture to a PC. You can then save a digital copy for future editing or use, and edit/create DVD's of the material to use now.


----------



## Mrtwonk (Oct 25, 2016)

Long winded and something I was trying to avoid, but I think you right and it's what I'll do. 

Cheers


----------

